# Gigabyte UD11?



## Freestyler808 (22. Dezember 2010)

*Gigabyte UD11?*


 EVGA hat das Super-Board "Classified SR-2" anzubeiten.
Das SR-2 bietet Platz für 2 Xeons, 12 Tripple-Channel Slots für bis zu 48GB und 7 PCIe x16-Slots für Quad-SLI oder CrossfireX.

Anscheinend will nun Gigabyte ein vergleichbares Mainboard entwickeln.
Bei bit-tech.net ist ein Bild aufgetaucht, dass den Marketing-Chef mit einem XXL-Mainboardkarton zeigt.

Dieser XXL Karton ist keine Werbeverpackung sondern soll so zu kaufen sein.
Darin könnte sich der Nachfolger des X58-UD9, das UD11 befinden.


Quelle: Gigabyte to launch massive motherboard? | bit-tech.net​


----------



## RaggaMuffin (22. Dezember 2010)

geil geil weiter so bombt alles weg.

*gekauft*


----------



## Rizzard (22. Dezember 2010)

RaggaMuffin schrieb:


> geil geil weiter so bombt alles weg.
> 
> *gekauft*


 
Genau, Gigabyte bombt alles weg. 
Das würde dir wohl passen.


----------



## ReaCT (22. Dezember 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Genau, Gigabyte bombt alles weg.
> Das würde dir wohl passen.



Bei der Platinegröße muss sie ja [/Ironie]

Ist das nicht die Platine, wo wir vor einem Monat den maximalen Ramtakt raten sollten?


----------



## RedBrain (22. Dezember 2010)

*Ultra Durable 3*:
2x Copper PCB
Japanese Solid Capacitor
Lower RDS(on) MOSFET
Ferrite Core Choke

Driver MOSFET
Dual CPU Power
24 Phase Power
2x Copper PCB
Intel Approved intersil (100% Hardware CPU Power Design)
Dual BIOS with 3 TiB+ HDD Support (GigaByte patented)

6 Series Ultra Durable (TM) Motherboards.
LGA 2011 mit Intel Q68 Chipsatz?

Warte einfach ab, bis GigaByte seine ganzen Details zu diesen Mainboard rausgerückt hat.

B2T: Diese Mainboard ballert einfach alles weg.

*EDIT:* etwas größeres Bild: -> link


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (22. Dezember 2010)

*haben will*
frag mich echt obs wirklich der nachfolger des UD9 ist?
wieso steht man dann unter NDA-druck? oder ist es doch Sandy-Bridge?


----------



## Freestyler808 (22. Dezember 2010)

neues Bild eingefügt


----------



## craiziks (23. Dezember 2010)

sieht aus wien 1155 sockel. Bin mal auf die dann kommenden tests gespannt


----------



## SB94 (23. Dezember 2010)

warum sind da trollfaces? Hat Gigabyte vor EVGA zu Trollen oder was?

Denke auch, dass es wie ein 1155 aussieht.


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (23. Dezember 2010)

denke mal das ist eher für 1366, gigabyte will konkurrenz machen gegen evga mit ihren classified sr-2


----------



## Taktloss (23. Dezember 2010)

Man sieht deutlich, dass der "Karton" per Photoshop eingefügt wurde.

Für mich ein Fake. (das erklärt auch die Trollfaces)


----------



## Kusanar (23. Dezember 2010)

ud11-lols.jpg ? 

und selbst wenns ein original ist, in meinem corsair 700 hat das dingens auch noch locker platz


----------



## Freestyler808 (23. Dezember 2010)

> Nope, not a shop  I've have had to cover the logos for NDA reasons though.
> 
> Original Proof: (if you're reading this on the front page you'll need to drop into the forums to see the pic)
> 
> ...




die Trollfaces sind wegen NDA drin
sie verdecken 3 Logos

und nix mit Photoshop, Klick


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (23. Dezember 2010)

frage mich wieso die Platine unter NDA steht. Wegen Sandy-bridge?
Hoffe wir erfahren spätestens zur CES mehr.


----------



## SB94 (23. Dezember 2010)

1366 ist es auf keinen Fall, sieht man an der Schraube unter die sich die Sockelabdeckung schiebt um zu fixieren. Für den Nachfolger von 1366 ist der Sockel denke ich zu klein, 1156 ist demnächst veraltet, also bleibt nur 1155 über


----------



## Heuamöbe (25. Dezember 2010)

Wer braucht denn 48Gb Arbeitsspeicher?


----------



## Skysnake (25. Dezember 2010)

Der andere Kühler ist sicher einer Pistole nachempfunden.

Ich weiß aber wirklich nicht, was ich von so einem Design halten soll. Normal find ich die Gigabyte Boards richtig gut, auch das Gigabyte Blau fand ich eigentlich immer sehr schick, da es gut zu meinen Blauen LED Lüftern gepasst hat. Aber das find ich geht zu weit irgendwie.....

@Yoyo: Ich denke nicht, dass das UD11 zu diesem Board dazu gehört. Da stimmt einfach die Bezeichnung nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Dezember 2010)

Freestyler808 schrieb:


> die Trollfaces sind wegen NDA drin
> sie verdecken 3 Logos
> 
> und nix mit Photoshop, Klick


 
Exif Dateien kannst du auch nachträglich ändern/einfügen/bearbeiten, das ist das geringste Problem.


----------



## jeuneludique (26. Dezember 2010)

vorallem was ballert das mainboard weg? hast du dadurch eine gesicherte rente? kind...


----------

